# Guacamole recipe



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I've made this for parties and club meetings for a long time and it's always popular so why not share it?

The ratios of ingredients aren't critical. The amounts that follow are good for one (if you like guacamole for dinner  ) or two people. I tripled it for our PAPAS meeting tonight but that wasn't quite enough.

- 1 Haas avocado - These are the pear-shaped dark green ones with wrinkly skin. They are far superior in taste to the smooth 'Florida' avocados, though the latter are lower in fat. 
- 1 or 2 cloves of garlic (I recommend the Oxo garlic press)
- juice of one fresh lemon or lime
- big hand full of _fresh_ cilantro
- minced jalapeno or serrano chiles 
- can of drained black beans
- one tomato, chopped
- one small can of unsalted yellow corn
- a dash of salt if you want. I usually skip that.

Do yourself a favor and mash up the avocado, garlic and lemon/lime juice with a potato masher. Much easier! Then just add the rest of it. That's it!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I can attest that it's very yummy 

I can also attest that it wasn't quite enough tonight


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That does sound pretty good. I wouldn't worry about the higher fat content in avacados. It's mostly unsaturated fats that are good for your heart. 

Also, I highly recommend no one omits the lemon or lime juice. The acid in them helps to keep the avacado (it's a fruit) from oxidizing and getting that lovely brown coating that fruits do once sliced.

No onions in the recipe eh? I like it already.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm surprised at the Guacamole recipe with corn and beans. Now why hadn't I thought about that? Yumm


----------



## TonyV2 (Oct 16, 2006)

IMO the most important ingredient in Guacamole is cumin, after the avocado of course!  
I also add a little sour cream or cream cheese to round the flavor out a little.
*And yes STAY AWAY FROM THOSE "FLORIDA"AVOCADOS!*:heh:


----------



## Pens_Fan (Nov 7, 2006)

It was very yummy, I'll have to try and make it sometime. :hungry: Thanks Cavan!


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

> IMO the most important ingredient in Guacamole is cumin


get a few cumin seeds and lightly toast them for even more flavor!


----------

